# Tried making ice cream....



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

And it wouldn't freeze up...

I used a very old, electric but old style (with the ice in the bucket, not the bowl you freeze) maker. I used an eggless recipe. I've only used eggless recipes. This time, it just would not freeze up. Any ideas where I went wrong?

The mixture did freeze when I put it in molds for ice cream pops and put it in the freezer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

The only time I ever had that problem was once when I tried to make it without any salt in the ice.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

It sounds like you didn't have enough salt in with the ice. If your ice around the bucket gets watery, the ice cream won't freeze. I make sure the drain hole is unplugged and keep adding a layer of ice and then a layer of salt as the level of ice lowers. I always try to chill my ice cream mixture to almost but not freezing before I put it in the freezer to cut down on churn time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Did you chill your mixture thoroughly before putting it in the freezer?


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

Could be not pre chilling it, but it doesn't freeze up very hard just put in the freezer. 

I'll try again with more salt and ice. There isn't a drain hole in mine. I'll try dumping it if there's water in there.

Thanks again!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Most ice cream makers will not make solid frozen ice cream...it usually requires a bit of time in a regular freezer to set up nice and firm, from the machine itself you can generally get to a soft serve consistency.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have this Ice Cream Maker. Mine has holes in the side for the water to go out.
This is one of our favorite recipes and I keep the ingredients on hand at all times!


HOMEMADE VANILLA ICE CREAM 
1 1/2 c. sugar
6 eggs
2 cans Carnation milk
1 can Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk
2 tbsp. vanilla
Beat eggs. Add sugar. Then add Carnation milk, sweetened condensed milk and vanilla. Fill freezer with mixture and 2% milk until freezer is 3/4 full. 

We use fresh goats milk and home raised eggs. I think this recipe has a rich vanilla taste! We also set ours in the freezer until we are ready to use it so it sets up to be more solid.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Pam....I'm confused on your recipe. You say you use goats milk, is that in place of the carnation milk, or the sweetened condensed milk? 

Also, what is the difference between sweetened condensed milk and carnation milk?


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

carnation milk is evaporated milk that you can pour right out of the can...sweetened condensed milk is almost more like a thick syrup...it doesn't pour out.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Condensed milk, also known as sweetened condensed milk, is cow's milk from which water has been removed and to which sugar has been added, yielding a very thick, 

A related product is evaporated milk, which has undergone a more complex process and which is not sweetened



ghmerrill said:


> Pam....I'm confused on your recipe. You say you use goats milk, is that in place of the carnation milk, or the sweetened condensed milk?
> 
> Also, what is the difference between sweetened condensed milk and carnation milk?


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

Begin by chilling both ice cream mix AND the container in which you freeze it. 

My half gallon freezer calls for a cup of COLD water in the bottom of the ice bucket, then about 2 inches of ice cubes and 1/4 c. of rock salt spread evenly, alternating the ice and that amount of salt to the top of the freezing container. [Turn it on before doing this.] There are no holes in my ice bucket, and it never overflows. If/when the ice melts some, add more of it, and another 1/4 c. rock salt. Mine takes 20-25 minutes, depending upon the heat in the room.


----------

